# Bill904



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

6 years experience in Navarre, Residential and Commercial. Light landscape, and light clean ups. bushes trimmed, I do not rake. [email protected], 982 6858 .Experienced, older , wiser, retired manufucturing. Walmart is not for me.


----------

